# Help Pls! My 1DX2 AF-ON, *, buttons will no longer program



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2017)

I was experimenting with various AF settings late at night and in the morning needed to take a quick shot out my window at a bird. I couldn't remember how I'd set things and inadvertently pressed some button combinations and the camera completely locked up. Off-On did nothing so I pulled the battery and I was back in business or so I thought. 

Today, trying to chose some optimal button programming I discovered that I can't alter how they are programmed and that essentially all I have is the shutter focus. The BB's do just as the shutter and I can't change anything by going through the procedure. It appears to be working but the saving activity does not update the settings.

Doesn't matter if I'm using C1-C3 or whatever. It's just giving me what is configured for the shutter AF alone. At least I can still take a photo.

Ugh, I hate to now try resetting everything on the camera. Anyone have any ideas or have a similar experience.

Jack


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 28, 2017)

One suggestion - on the 1-series, you can write your current settings to a memory card. You can do that, then reset all settings and see if the problem goes away. If so, you'll have confirmed that it's a settings problem. You can then load the current settings back from the card, and try to find the issue.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks Neuro! I just had done that and was waiting for some comments before resetting the camera. Now if resetting the camera doesn't return my programmability I assume my email to Canon comes into play and dread - shipping it back to them. Sold my 6D so no backup now. 

Is this fate forcing me into an earlier 6D2 purchase? 

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 28, 2017)

Did you accidentally not put the power button all the way on? If you put it on LOCK it loses a lot of button functionality, as a feature.

I have mine custom set to disable just about everything.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2017)

No Scott, I didn't. After resetting the camera I see that many of my program choices seem to still be there, pretty sure not default and I can't program AF-ON and * at all. I only get the choices that come with the shutter. IOW AF-ON will work like the shutter with only the same settings that are active when using the shutter.

Looking like I'm screwed.

Jack


----------



## hbr (Jul 28, 2017)

See if this link helps:

http://www.p4pictures.com/2014/08/how-to-setup-back-button-focus/

It sounds like there are several ways to set it up.

Brian


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks Brian, but I've been through the programming numerous times and have that all down pat. The problem is that when I go through the process, the button does not end up programmed. I can add now that it seems to only relate to AF operations. For example, the DOF button is programmed for enlarge X1 and that works. Just the the AF arrangement that pertains to the camera per ce (shutter) is operative. This, in spite of the fact that the buttons appear to be programmed for an alternate mode. Press AF-ON or * and I still have the same as if the shutter was being used.

I've been shooting for weeks with AF-ON and * configured different ways and they always programmed as I specified, like large zone on AF-ON, single spot on * and so forth. So I guess I wait for Canon's response. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2017)

OK, here I am with good news. Only, I honestly don't know what has transpired. That is, did the clearing/reseting and all that, solve the problem? It seems to have because I now have my buttons producing the desired results as they did before. So, I can press AF-ON and its large zone AF will override the shutter spot focus.

However, I continued to struggle with the button assignment of Register/recall shooting function. Something weird is going on and I think I've got it straightened out now but wouldn't mind a confirmation.

Under custom controls I selected * and assigned the function "Register/recall shooting function" and proceeded to make sure all functions were checked and highlighted each one and adjusted its desired value but each time I chose Register current settings it did not accept those values. Apparently, it takes the values that the camera is presently set to. Very weird. 

So I think tomorrow I'll be able to complete the setup but I'd appreciate comments from anyone that might shed light on this confusion. My goal was to have a high shutter speed BIF against blue sky type camera setting that I could revert to fast by just holding *.

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 28, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> OK, here I am with good news. Only, I honestly don't know what has transpired. That is, did the clearing/reseting and all that, solve the problem? It seems to have because I now have my buttons producing the desired results as they did before. So, I can press AF-ON and its large zone AF will override the shutter spot focus.
> 
> However, I continued to struggle with the button assignment of Register/recall shooting function. Something weird is going on and I think I've got it straightened out now but wouldn't mind a confirmation.
> 
> ...



Hi Jack,

No the Register Current Settings over rides the √ selections. If you want the √ selections just go 'menu' then 'set' don't move to the bottom box.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks Scott. It makes sense. However, I'm willing to bet I'm not the only one likely to get led down the garden path. Trouble is, in my migraine world, I don't have the luxury of a clearly thinking brain and the 1DX2 requires that. I'll catch on eventually, I hope. 

Set it all up and it's fine now. It's a good format since you can instantly register what the camera is set to; if only I had realized.

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 28, 2017)

Not only a clear thinking brain Jack, you then need the time and subjects to test each configuration for enough time to see if it works better.

I have been slowly changing things on mine, micro AF, metering offset, custom functions and menus. It just goes on and on, but I know once I have it dialed in it will be the best camera I ever owned.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Not only a clear thinking brain Jack, you then need the time and subjects to test each configuration for enough time to see if it works better.
> 
> I have been slowly changing things on mine, micro AF, metering offset, custom functions and menus. It just goes on and on, but I know once I have it dialed in it will be the best camera I ever owned.



Funny, a well know bird photographer today declared that he liked the 1DX better. I never owned one but I'm pretty confident these improvements make the 1DX2 stronger in the AF quickness department. Having a thumb and first finger both affecting focus is virtually instantaneous and very intuitive after using it for a short time. There is no need to reach/shuffle back and forth between buttons.

I will be interested to know what you've chosen when it's done. Maybe you can post your suggestions and reasons later. You're always very helpful!

Jack


----------



## hbr (Jul 28, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> OK, here I am with good news. Only, I honestly don't know what has transpired. That is, did the clearing/reseting and all that, solve the problem? It seems to have because I now have my buttons producing the desired results as they did before. So, I can press AF-ON and its large zone AF will override the shutter spot focus.
> 
> However, I continued to struggle with the button assignment of Register/recall shooting function. Something weird is going on and I think I've got it straightened out now but wouldn't mind a confirmation.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you got everything working again and don't have to send the camera off.

Brian


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks Brian. And we all need to keep in mind that when somewhat distressing things happen usually there is some spin off benefit. For me it was thoroughly learning how Register/recall shooting function functions.

As Scott mentioned, getting set up is only half the battle because we need to know if our choices result in optimal operation under circumstance that are typically unpredictable and often not replicable.

Jack


----------

